# Name your Billet Box - Original & Clone



## antonherbst

BB-ENB - Billet Box - Executive Naming Board

After a very interesting thread https://www.ecigssa.co.za/hulk-got-a-new-name.t43305/ it was decided to create a new thread naming our beloved Billet Boxes(BB) - the Originals and the Cloned SXK versions.

Sorry to the mod owners that do not own a billet box we are not going to name your mod in this thread, but we will move your request to a new thread and give it a name on the new thread.

We will not be naming or shaming any person on the BB he owns, every BB owner is welcome to join in on the fun and laughter that we will see in this thread.

To have your BB named we need the following:

Picture posted of the BB to be named - Both the body and panel pictures would make it easier to name.
Whether you want a male or female name for it - Purely for the selection to be easier.
Names can be suggested(Any name goes - Just have a small explanation of why) by any forum member, but not the member wanting a name for his BB. The mod owner can however vote on any of the names suggested. After a 72(might vary) hour period, the name will be selected based on the ratings received for the name - *not the BB picture*. The liking of the BB pictures are welcomed.

We will not have a board/selection of forum members to decide the name, it will only be in the ratings received. This tread will only be for the naming of our BB's, any other posts will be deleted.

We will however still enforce normal forum rules: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/rules-of-the-forums.f77/

@TheV - Gauteng representative,@RenaldoRheeder - International representative,@BioHAZarD - Western Cape representative will all be a deciding vote in the case of a tie in ratings for a name.
@Silver will be an admin to the tread if any post needs to be removed or altered in any way.
@Rob Fisher will be the fines master after consideration of the rules not being followed.
Myself @antonherbst will be the watchman of this thread and communicate with any person when I see or pick up any bad vibes in the posts and react accordingly.

Let us all have super fun with this thread and enjoy the sharing of the BB pictures and names. And as one member says on his car - Vape on.

*Billetboxes that have names already*.

@RenaldoRheeder - IPanther
@RenaldoRheeder - IRaven
@BioHAZarD - Lilith
@wikus - Gi - Gi - not a BB, but here we do not discriminate.
@JB1987 - Maximus
@Rob Fisher - Diana
@Rob Fisher - Smurfette
@Rob Fisher - Aphrodite
@Christos - Violet

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

*Billetboxes that need names.*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Ok guys my beloved all black sxk bb needs a name. Female please. 

Thanks guys. 













Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> BB-ENB - Billet Box - Executive Naming Board
> 
> After a very interesting thread https://www.ecigssa.co.za/hulk-got-a-new-name.t43305/ it was decided to create a new tread naming our beloved Billet Boxes(BB) - the Originals and the Cloned SXK versions.
> 
> We will not be naming or shaming any person on the BB he owns, every BB owner is welcome to join in on the fun and laughter that we will see in this thread.
> 
> To have your BB named we need the following:
> 
> Picture posted of the BB to be named - Both the body and panel pictures would make it easier to name.
> Whether you want a male or female name for it - Purely for the selection to be easier.
> Names can be suggested by any forum member, but not the member wanting a name for his BB. After a 24 hour period the name will be selected based on the ratings received for the name - *not the BB picture*. The liking of the BB pictures are welcomed.
> 
> We will not have a board/selection of forum members to decide the name, it will only be on the ratings received. This tread will only be for naming of our BB's, any other posts will be deleted.
> 
> We will however still enforce normal forum rules: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/rules-of-the-forums.f77/
> 
> @TheV - Gauteng representative,@RenaldoRheeder - International representative,@BioHAZarD - Western Cape representative will all be a deciding vote in the case of a tie in ratings for a name.
> @Silver will be an admin to the tread if any post needs to be removed or altered in any way.
> @Rob Fisher will be the fines master after consideration of the rules not being followed.
> Myself @antonherbst will be the watchman of this tread and communicate with any person when i see or pickup any bad vibes in the posts and react accordingly.
> 
> Lets all have super fun with this tread and enjoy the sharing of the BB pictures and names. And as one members says on his car - Vape on.


Awesome initiative buddy 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Ok guys my beloved all black sxk bb needs a name. Female please.
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss


I still vote for Lilith!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> I still vote for Lilith!


Haha. I think as it was my choice it is invalidated  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

BioHAZarD said:


> Ok guys my beloved all black sxk bb needs a name. Female please.
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss



I propose the following name: Zatanna Zatara

*A little about the character in the vote here.*

Who doesn’t like magic? The next lady on our list is Zatanna Zatara. Zatanna came from a long line of sorcerers and is arguably one of the most powerful sorceresses in the DC universe. Her powers comes from casting magic spells by enchanting words backwards while wearing that sexy and stunning magician costume with a bow tie. Zatanna is also a skilled illusionist, showgirl and stage magician even without resorting to her innate magical powers. Well, if somebody ends up with her, we’re sure he’s in for a show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wikus

Cool guys. wow this is awesome. Unfortunately i aint got no bb. Now i do have a g class who desperately yearns for a name. The following photo is her with a good friend. So please help me out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## antonherbst

wikus said:


> Cool guys. wow this is awesome. Unfortunately i aint got no bb. Now i do have a g class who desperately yearns for a name. The following photo is her with a good friend. So please help me out.



I will pose the question to the team of final voters here.

@TheV 
@RenaldoRheeder 
@BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> I will pose the question to the team of final voters here.
> 
> @TheV
> @RenaldoRheeder
> @BioHAZarD


Hey guys. I know this is in essence a bb naming thread but as we are already mixing sxk bb and authentic BB I don't mind if we expand as this is first and foremost for the mod owners. 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Another administrative matter. The person wanting the name can't suggest one but can he rate names nominated? 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

BioHAZarD said:


> Another administrative matter. The person wanting the name can't suggest one but can he rate names nominated?
> 
> Sent from the abyss



Yes he can vote but not name it. I will edit the original post. 

Thanks for the heads up on this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

wikus said:


> Cool guys. wow this is awesome. Unfortunately i aint got no bb. Now i do have a g class who desperately yearns for a name. The following photo is her with a good friend. So please help me out.



I like the name Gi-Gi pronounced ' G G '
I find this appropriate as it is a G Class.
The name comes from the owner(female) of a gentlemams club.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

BioHAZarD said:


> Ok guys my beloved all black sxk bb needs a name. Female please.
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss



I think a awesome name for her would be 'KITT' pronounced as 'KIT' named after the famous car from the movie Knight Rider.
The car was also all black like your Mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Ok guys my beloved all black sxk bb needs a name. Female please.
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss



*Morticia*

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> *Morticia*


Nice rack 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Ok guys my beloved all black sxk bb needs a name. Female please.
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Another suggestion:

*Selene*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius

I will also vote "Lilith", If your a Borderlands fan then you will understand.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vino1718

Mascara or "Miss Cara"?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Keanan23

All these BB's are giving me fomo, especially with a few guys raving about how good xxx is in them.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Keanan23 said:


> All these BB's are giving me fomo, especially with a few guys raving about how good xxx is in them.
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk



@Keanan23 - I should mention that XXX realy shines in the BB 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keanan23

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Keanan23 - I should mention that XXX realy shines in the BB
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


@RenaldoRheeder don't rub it in. The thought has been in my head whole day. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## antonherbst

Keanan23 said:


> @RenaldoRheeder don't rub it in. The thought has been in my head whole day.
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk



What? That the juice xxx works wonders in a bb. I know i just filled up for a second time today in my bb and i love the vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bush Vaper

You okes need to get girlfriends. Honestly

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Keanan23

antonherbst said:


> What? That the juice xxx works wonders in a bb. I know i just filled up for a second time today in my bb and i love the vape.


It's a pity the 2 in the market place is sold already. I have been discussing it with @TheV and it's a hard choice between the BB and some diy goodies and the dead rabbit. Sadly not all can be had this month. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

Bush Vaper said:


> You okes need to get girlfriends. Honestly



I do have a girlfriend. And her name is Rouge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Lingogrey

BioHAZarD said:


> Ok guys my beloved all black sxk bb needs a name. Female please.
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss


How about Bruno?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## antonherbst

Keanan23 said:


> It's a pity the 2 in the market place is sold already. I have been discussing it with @TheV and it's a hard choice between the BB and some diy goodies and the dead rabbit. Sadly not all can be had this month.
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk



It was a tough month. 2xreos and a bb. Heavy on my budget. Good luck with your search thou.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Bush Vaper said:


> You okes need to get girlfriends. Honestly



or get one of those BB 'sleeves'

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

Lingogrey said:


> How about Bruno?
> 
> View attachment 111309



I must have a look at the poll options on the threads. This last one made me laugh out loud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Bush Vaper said:


> You okes need to get girlfriends. Honestly



And dont stress it. I am happily married with a very beaitifull woman.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Keanan23 said:


> It's a pity the 2 in the market place is sold already. I have been discussing it with @TheV and it's a hard choice between the BB and some diy goodies and the dead rabbit. Sadly not all can be had this month.
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


See if you can find someone in your area with a BB and test it out. That would help setting your priorities

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> See if you can find someone in your area with a BB and test it out. That would help setting your priorities



Ja i agree lets p-push him over the edge as well.


----------



## Cornelius

Bush Vaper said:


> You okes need to get girlfriends. Honestly



Now where is the fun in that? You give her your 2 minutes of glory and end up sweaty and tired.
This gives you endless pleasure, you get to touch other men's girls; juice them up with different juices; name them what you want; discuss them without anyone getting jealous etc. So in essence this becomes more enjoyable.

PS:I am married with 4 x kids so I might just be over the "girlfriend" thing and all it comes with.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Cornelius

Keanan23 said:


> It's a pity the 2 in the market place is sold already. I have been discussing it with @TheV and it's a hard choice between the BB and some diy goodies and the dead rabbit. Sadly not all can be had this month.
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Sir vape seem's to be best priced for new.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Bush Vaper said:


> You okes need to get girlfriends. Honestly


happily married dude. my wife might frown on a girlfriend 
not sure how it works in your household

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Bush Vaper said:


> You okes need to get girlfriends. Honestly



My wife would not approve of your suggestion 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Bump for names and ratings  

Sent from the abyss


----------



## antonherbst

BioHAZarD said:


> Bump for names and ratings
> 
> Sent from the abyss



Just wanted to come and do this thanks @BioHAZarD 

I think rather than post the selected names in the first post i need to move the names to a seperate post in this thread


----------



## Stosta

antonherbst said:


> Just wanted to come and do this thanks @BioHAZarD
> 
> I think rather than post the selected names in the first post i need to move the names to a seperate post in this thread


Maybe once you have the 5 options or whatever for a name, then consolidate it in one post...

Then you can associate a different rating for each name, so


Lilith - Borderlands character - *Like*
Zatanna Zatara - DC Comics character - *Thanks*

KITT - 80's Series - *Agree*
Morticia - Fictional matriarch - *Funny*
Selene - Fictional character - *Winner*
Bruno - Some dude in a bull costume - *Creative*
Then you can see at a glance which name has more votes, and ensures people can only vote once?

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Stosta said:


> Maybe once you have the 5 options or whatever for a name, then consolidate it in one post...
> 
> Then you can associate a different rating for each name, so
> 
> 
> Lilith - Borderlands character - *Like*
> Zatanna Zatara - DC Comics character - *Thanks*
> 
> KITT - 80's Series - *Agree*
> Morticia - Fictional matriarch - *Funny*
> Selene - Fictional character - *Winner*
> Bruno - Some dude in a bull costume - *Creative*
> Then you can see at a glance which name has more votes, and ensures people can only vote once?



Awesome feedback thanks for the idea. I will definately do it this way on future bb names. For now this will do for the last 10 hour call to vote. 

To all forumites please cast the last votes on the names on this post.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Those that have like the 2de post just review the post and change your rating accordingly.
Voting have been extended for 24 hours.



antonherbst said:


> *Billetboxes that need names.*
> 
> @BioHAZarD - Link - Names we have so far
> 
> Lilith - Borderlands character = 1 vote = like
> Zatanna Zatara - DC Comics character = 1 vote = thanks
> 
> KITT - 80's Series = 1 vote = agree
> Morticia - Fictional matriarch = 1 vote = funny
> Selene - Fictional character = 1 vote = winner
> Bruno - Some dude in a bull costume = 1 vote = informative
> @wikus - Link - Names for this mod that is not a BB will only be done for this trial.
> 
> Gi-Gi - Female leisure bar owner = 1like,1winner
> 8 Hours left for voting
> 
> I will extend the voting period for the next 24 hours on this post.


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Those that have like the 2de post just review the post and change your rating accordingly.
> Voting have been extended for 24 hours.


24 hours later ... does this mean Lilith wins?


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> 24 hours later ... does this mean Lilith wins?



Okay so this took a while to make sure i have my calculations correct.
I counted all the ratings given over the last 72 hours on the different posts and the conclusion is as follow.
@BioHAZarD & @wikus 

Your mode both have selected names

How do i make this easy?


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> Okay so this took a while to make sure i have my calculations correct.
> I counted all the ratings given over the last 72 hours on the different posts and the conclusion is as follow.
> @BioHAZarD & @wikus
> 
> Your mode both have selected names
> 
> How do i make this easy?


I think you just have to rip the band aid buddy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

Okay i can gladly announce the winning names for the 2 mods(@BioHAZarD & @wikus ) are as follow:

Lilith has won the name for your BB @BioHAZarD by 1 Agree vote.

And

Gi-Gi Is the only name we got for your G-Class @wikus 

I used all votes cast for the names. Next round we will use a different method to have a name selected.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

@BioHAZarD & @wikus - so what do you think? 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

antonherbst said:


> Okay i can gladly announce the winning names for the 2 mods(@BioHAZarD & @wikus ) are as follow:
> 
> Lilith has won the name for your BB @BioHAZarD by 1 Agree vote.
> 
> And
> 
> Gi-Gi Is the only name we got for your G-Class @wikus
> 
> I used all votes cast for the names. Next round we will use a different method to have a name selected.


Nicely managed buddy. Henceforth she will be known as Lillith
Many thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

To all BB owners. Original or Clone post the photos for the next round of nominations.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

BioHAZarD said:


> Nicely managed buddy. Henceforth she will be known as Lillith
> Many thanks



Go in peace Lillith 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JB1987

Right here goes:




I would prefer a male name please.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TheV

JB1987 said:


> Right here goes:
> 
> View attachment 111557
> 
> 
> I would prefer a male name please.



*Maximus*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

JB1987 said:


> Right here goes:
> 
> View attachment 111557
> 
> 
> I would prefer a male name please.



Colossus = Xmen Character.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius

I will not propose a name for this one. I will However second Maximus. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987

I like the sound of Maximus... It was also the name of my first dog


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

I'll go with the frontrunner - Maximus 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey

BioHAZarD said:


> Nicely managed buddy. Henceforth she will be known as Lillith
> Many thanks





BioHAZarD said:


> Nicely managed buddy. Henceforth she will be known as Lillith
> Many thanks


I'm really really sorry that "Bruno" didn't make it buddy! I'm almost as heart-sore as you are, man. Strongs

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Lingogrey said:


> I'm really really sorry that "Bruno" didn't make it buddy! I'm almost as heart-sore as you are, man. Strongs


Haha 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

voting BUMP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10

antonherbst said:


> Colossus = Xmen Character.
> View attachment 111572



+1 on Colossus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Name suggestions still open. A poll will be started with names in 21 hours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

I am glad to announce the name for the latest BB naming. 

@JB1987 with a land slide victory, 23 votes over 5

I am glad to present to you - Maximus as the name for your BB.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## JB1987

Thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Calling the Billet box owners. Lets name those beatiful setups you own.


----------



## antonherbst

Picture of the bb 
what you want? Male or female name.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Female. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

She is a piece of art, so







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> Female.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Name nominations are open for this beautiful BB


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Female.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



OMG @Rob Fisher , that is one of the most gorgeous BBs on the planet 
I certainly support @RenaldoRheeder 's suggestion of *Athena*
Its a bold and beautiful name

By the way, where is that photo being taken? Is that in Greece?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> OMG @Rob Fisher , that is one of the most gorgeous BBs on the planet
> I certainly support @RenaldoRheeder 's suggestion of *Athena*
> Its a bold and beautiful name
> 
> By the way, where is that photo being taken? Is that in Greece?



Anthena would be pretty appropriate as this was taken on a slab of white marble at the Acropolis. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Anthena would be pretty appropriate as this was taken on a slab of white marble at the Acropolis.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh wow
@Rob Fisher you in Greece now
Have wanted to go to Greece for a long time

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> Female.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Diana*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Last call for name nominations for @Rob Fisher beautifull BB. Voting will start tomorrow evening at 6.


----------



## antonherbst

Calling all Billet Box owners. Post photos here if you want a name for your BB.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Baby Blue BB. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Okay i take it that the mod master wants a female name for this absolute beautiful BB. 

Ill nominate it for the name 
Lara Croft


----------



## Silver

I nominate that @Rob Fisher 's baby blue BB be called:

*Helena*

Because it has the blue and the white panels...
I think it should be named after Swedish fashion model Helena Dahlquist

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius

Although I think Silver has this one in the bag, I will nominate Cameron as in Cameron Diaz. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius

Or if you are after something different; Smurfette

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst

The next Bilet box for a name? Please post a photo here for nominations to be opened.


----------



## Rob Fisher

antonherbst said:


> The next Bilet box for a name? Please post a photo here for nominations to be opened.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

flippen awesome panels @Rob Fisher 

And just before this goes all wrong / that is not my suggestion for a name 

Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

@Rob Fisher - any preference for male or female, etc. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Rob Fisher

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Rob Fisher - any preference for male or female, etc.



Always female...


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

@Rob Fisher - I'm going to go with the first one that jumped to mind: Snow White 








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 113296
> View attachment 113297


*Natalia*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

How about Elsa. 
As in frozen. Those swirly panels look like the Swirlys in Elsa's ice castle.
@TheV, please help a brother out with a pic... I have horrible signal at work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

GerritVisagie said:


> How about Elsa.
> As in frozen. Those swirly panels look like the Swirlys in Elsa's ice castle.
> @TheV, please help a brother out with a pic... I have horrible signal at work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerritVisagie

Tx Oom Rob.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cornelius

*Aphrodite *
Aphrodite was the symbol of female beauty and Goddess of Love, identified in Rome with Venus. Although Homer describes Aphrodite as the daughter of Zeus and Dion, the more popular view was that she was conceived in the foam of the ocean from the seed of Uranus. Dropped there when he was castrated, her name meaning “foam-born”. Aphrodite was married to Hephaestus, but she loved Ares and she was known for her many love affairs, notably with Adonis and Anchises. Aphrodite the most beautiful woman in the world, inspired lust in all the humans and other creatures of the planet. No one could escape the traps that she set to amuse herself with the doings of love-crazed men and women. The passion which she planted in the human soul was the force that propelled fertilization and reproduction. Her symbols were the laurel, the pomegranate, the dove, the swan, the hare and the ram, all of them connected with physical love and reproduction.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta

I'm gonna suggest Rojin!!!

Sure it's a strange name, but I think it's really beautiful. So nice in fact that I was going to name my child this if it was a little girl, and still thought about just being an ass and naming it that even when I found out it would be a boy!

It's a Kurdish name that means "lightbringer".

Also there's some singer that is pretty hot in an unusual way with the same name, and she encapsulates the dark and light of this BB pretty well!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

BB naming thread is open again for new names. 

Show us the beauties

@TheV 
@JB1987 
@Christos 
@SAVapeGear 
@Andre 

And many more owners

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Will have a couple more for you next week @antonherbst! Panels on thier way from Italy. Made in France but owned (well was owned) by an Italian mate. I know him from the REO days and he popped up in one of the BB forums.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> Will have a couple more for you next week @antonherbst! Panels on thier way from Italy. Made in France but owned (well was owned) by an Italian mate. I know him from the REO days and he popped up in one of the BB forums.



Thanks Rob but i want all the BB owners to part take in this. Not just me and you. 

We can surely run more than one poll at a time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Patience @antonherbst - I have to wait to collect them first 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Patience @antonherbst - I have to wait to collect them first
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



If i am not mistaken its just less than 2 weeks and your heading home? Or to the vape stash?

And now it makes sense why @TheV is so sad. 
He knows soon he will have to let go of those beautifull BB’s.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

antonherbst said:


> If i am not mistaken its just less than 2 weeks and your heading home? Or to the vape stash?
> 
> And now it makes sense why @TheV is so sad.
> He knows soon he will have to let go of those beautifull BB’s.



At @antonherbst: just two corrections:

1. The correct spelling is “stashES” - my mom is also keeping some for me 

2. And it is 








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

antonherbst said:


> BB naming thread is open again for new names.
> 
> Show us the beauties
> 
> @TheV
> @JB1987
> @Christos
> @SAVapeGear
> @Andre
> 
> And many more owners


My BBs are still Virgins

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Christos said:


> My BBs are still Virgins



We handle them with much care and respect. They are welcome to have names.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Bump to find new bb that need names


----------



## Christos

If I go down this road, will anyone take offence if I don't use the given name?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

I name mine Samantha. The reason is i knew a girl in high school that was like the airflow

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

SmokeyJoe said:


> I name mine Samantha. The reason is i knew a girl in high school that was like the airflow


I'm good with loose

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Patience - I am collecting tomorrow only 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## antonherbst

Christos said:


> If I go down this road, will anyone take offence if I don't use the given name?



Its just for forum participation and it is for fun so if you never do just know the name will be added to a register in the OP. 
We might just refer to them in posts thou.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

antonherbst said:


> Its just for forum participation and it is for fun so if you never do just know the name will be added to a register in the OP.
> We might just refer to them in posts thou.


Ok here goes.

Female please.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

SmokeyJoe said:


> I name mine Samantha. The reason is i knew a girl in high school that was like the airflow



What would the SO say when she reads or hears this


----------



## antonherbst

Christos said:


> Ok here goes.
> 
> Female please.
> View attachment 114835
> View attachment 114836



Let the names start.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Christos said:


> Ok here goes.
> 
> Female please.
> View attachment 114835
> View attachment 114836


Rooi gevaar

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheV

Christos said:


> Ok here goes.
> 
> Female please.
> View attachment 114835
> View attachment 114836



*Violet*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Christos said:


> Ok here goes.
> 
> Female please.
> View attachment 114835
> View attachment 114836



*Maleficent*


----------



## Christos

I said female names not pronouns

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cornelius

Khaleesi.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Christos said:


> I said female names not pronouns



Sanie - like in the afrikaanse name Sanie

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Some inspiration....

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> Some inspiration....
> View attachment 114845


Do we get her if we buy the mod??? 

Sent from the abyss


----------



## Christos

BioHAZarD said:


> Do we get her if we buy the mod???
> 
> Sent from the abyss


I guess so. She is trapped inside the mod...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> I guess so. She is trapped inside the mod...


Well be a good citizen and help the lady escape


----------



## Christos

BioHAZarD said:


> Well be a good citizen and help the lady escape


Err her spirit is encapsulated by the mod.


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> Err her spirit is encapsulated by the mod.


Haha not much you can do with a spirit 

Sent from the abyss


----------



## Christos

BioHAZarD said:


> Haha not much you can do with a spirit
> 
> Sent from the abyss


You can drink spirits...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> You can drink spirits...


Was looking at something more sustainable  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Some more inspiration...


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> Some more inspiration...
> View attachment 114894


All I got was "Pillet Box"... I'm not known for my creativity though.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Cornelius

Christos said:


> Some more inspiration...
> View attachment 114894



Based on that photo - Amy Winehouse

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Cornelius said:


> Based on that photo - Amy Winehouse



Taking the words out of my mouth.


----------



## Koosroos

Christos said:


> Some more inspiration...
> View attachment 114894



A very interesting thread. @Christos What do you do for a living? Selling adult candy?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Koosroos said:


> A very interesting thread. @Christos What do you do for a living? Selling adult candy?


I am in IT. 
My clients however are diverse in their ventures so I get to take some nice pics...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Okay so after a long rest and just general poor signal on holiday from the forum i am back and we can take the BB naming up again.

BB owners, lets see if we can name 2 bb this time around.


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

@Paul33 And @87hunter ??

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 87hunter

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> @Paul33 And @87hunter ??


I'm in. Preferably not a male name. Could get weird when I put the drip tip in my mouth

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

I’m in for sure! Name away!!!!

Female name asseblief

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

87hunter said:


> I'm in. Preferably not a male name. Could get weird when I put the drip tip in my mouth


That’s too funny!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

At both @Paul33 and @87hunter both good looking BB’s

Let the naming begin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

antonherbst said:


> At both @Paul33 and @87hunter both good looking BB’s
> 
> Let the naming begin.


Thank you sir. I’m a smidgen obsessed with mine I won’t lie...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Naming bump to the thread. The last two still need names


----------



## Cornelius

87hunter -> Jane (Plain Jane )
Paul -> Will Think a bit, I only have dirty names popping up now.


----------



## Cornelius

I will play with
Not really phased as to male or female, want something a bit more towards Unique.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Cornelius said:


> 87hunter -> Jane (Plain Jane )
> Paul -> Will Think a bit, I only have dirty names popping up now.


@Cornelius the dirtier the better!!!!


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> @Cornelius the dirtier the better!!!!


Bump...
Black beauty @Paul33


----------



## Rob Fisher

Goldie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Sylvester ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

